# Any good sources for wheel labels / decals ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

The usual web searches aren't turning up anything, at least nothing that's advertised. Any suggestions for online sources of Campy original?

Specifically, seeking a decal set for 2009 Shamal Ultra clinchers (Titanium color) wheelset.
Campy # LAB-SHCT08.

I think decals from 2010-11 Shamal clinchers would also work on the '09 wheels.
Campy # LAB-SHCB10.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Qbp*

I've ordered some Campy labels thru my lbs. They had to place a special order thru Quality and the decals had to come from Italy. They are not in stock anywhere. Mine took about 6 weeks. I've gone this same route for Campy spoke kits. Find someone who has an account w/QBP. Good luck. The OE decals are easy to apply.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Do you recall roughly how much those decals cost?

I did see decals for the gold-color Shamals offered online, about $50 for the set (2 wheels). The graphics for gold Shamals wouldn't look right on my dark grey Shamals, so I passed on this.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*About $40*

The decals that I ordered were for Neutron Ultra's.


----------

